
Announcing the General Availability of the Microsoft Excel API - Garbage
https://blogs.office.com/2016/08/03/announcing-the-general-availability-of-the-microsoft-excel-api-to-expand-the-power-of-office-365/
======
gl338
Curious if anyone is aware of usage stats for Office365 (and Excel + Excel
API) in the workplace?

This sounds "neat" but nearly all of our customers do not use Office365 and
I'm curious if it'll get any traction. Would be great to move away from VPA
Macros or to promote Zapier in the workplace.

